
Google Engineer Accidently Shares His Internal Memo About Google + Platform - zeeshanm
http://siliconangle.com/furrier/2011/10/12/google-engineer-accidently-shares-his-internal-memo-about-google-platform/
======
greenyoda
This is a reprint of Steve Yegge's famous "Google Platforms Rant" from 2011.

The original HN discussion from 2011 can be found here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3101876](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3101876)

